# Solved: D-Link DIR615 - Setting up a password



## totner (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi Guys. I'm a brand new member.
I'm aware that for the D-Link router the user name is Admin and the password is left blank. This is how my unit is set up. My problem is i now wish to link my new Apple IPad to my home wifi network but am unable to as the IPad insists on having my network's password and it will not accept a blank.

Am i correct in assuming the only solution is to re-set the router and set it up again but this time ignore the instruction to leave the password blank and instead input a password ?


----------



## Kitch (Mar 27, 2005)

I'd guess the iPad isn't asking for your router password, more likely your security passphrase or key.


----------



## totner (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks for reply Kitch.
On the IPad i select WIFI. It then asks me to choose a Network. I choose my pc network. It then asks for that pc network's password.
I have a note of a security key/passphrase which consists of 22 alpha numeric characters in upper/lower case but the IPad rejects that as an incorrect password


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Maybe the passphrase was written down wrong. Check the passphrase on another PC. If it doesnt work, reset it on the router and all PCs.

Here's a page showing you how to setup wifi on the iPad. Seems like you are doing it right.
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/tutorials/tutorial163.html


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Configure the DIR-615 for WPA, don't use WEP. Then use that encryption key for the iPad.


----------



## totner (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi Guys. Thanks for your replies but i have cracked it. Amazing what a good nights sleep will do.

I reset the dlink router back to factory settings. When setting it up again i encountered the much discussed Admin username/Blank password screen. I tried to force a password into the field but it would not accept it. I was forced to leave the password blank.
2 screens further on i encountered a screen telling me to enter and verify a password, which i did.

NOTE- The blank password is only blank when initially setting up the router. If i now connect the router to my PC by cable, enter 192.168.0.1 into the address field in my browser, the first dlink screen (Admin username/Blank password ) contains the password i entered into the 3rd screen when setting up. The password is shown as a string of dots. To check, i deleted the dots and entered my password. I was allowed into the dlink admin screens.

Continuing from 1st paragraph - On sucessful completion of setting up the router i attempted to log my IPad into my WIFI network, which was shown available as 'MYNAME-PC_Network' but the IPad would not accept the password with which i set up the dlink router. Perhaps this password is not in fact the network password. Heaven knows what it is.

Remembering seeing 'MYNAME-PC_Network' somewhere before, i clicked the double PC screen icon in th icons row bottom right of my PC screen. Up popped 'MYNAME-PC_Network'. I clicked on 'connect or disconnect'. A network connection screen appeared which contained a dlink icon. I clicked on 'connect'. My network is now called 'MYNAME-PC_Network(dlink).

With fingers crossed i then entered the settings screen of my IPad, selected WIFI and the network choice was no longer 'MYNAME-PC_Network', requiring a password, but was simply 'dlink', requiring no password.

Nowhere in any relevant instruction or Wizard can i remember seeing anything about connecting a network via the icon bottom right of PC screen. My PC has always worked fine on WIFI via 'MYNAME-PC_Network but my IPad would'nt. Now, both PC and IPad are working fine having 'connected' dlink to my network via the bottom right icon.

I don't know whether what i have done is correct, but it has achieved my objective. Hope this will be of help to others.


----------

